
We Are Sovereign - hunglee2
https://www.wearesovereign.net/
======
lwlml
I want a pony.

No, scratch that, I want TWO ponies.

Direct democracies like this are a recipe for disaster and no "politician"
taking this pledge is going to get any kind of help from the entrenched system
which will be quite hostile to this "radicalism" of listening to the
electorate. It doesn't make the currency of politics visible: money, power and
intent. Even if somehow, somewhere, a politician who took the Sovereign pledge
was elected, they would fall in a blaze of shame when a scandal derails their
brand.

You cannot delegate your desired leadership to a third-party that cannot be
"instantly fired" from the office---this is the formula that for decades, even
centuries, enables systemic corruption. These ideas come and go cyclically,
but the corruption and power always remains with those who play the game the
way it has been played.

So anarchists will always continue to sit back and watch the trains collide on
time, as the State intends.

~~~
chrisbennet
Tell that to Switzerland...

